# Just landed in Miami, fleeing from New Jersey.



## Mike.Lelio (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone! So just a week ago I finally escaped New Jersey and the miserable winter season it entails and landed here in Miami. 

I didn't know about the Microskiff community until just this afternoon when I was talking to someone at JD Outdoor Adventures and he suggested I check it out. So here goes...

Anyway, obviously I have been losing my mind since about November, freezing my @$$ off in Jersey, not fishing, so now I'm foaming at the mouth in anticipation to get on the water and wet a fly line. 

After leaving the JD shop today, I stopped by the Miami fly shop to see Luis and have him clean out the great majority of my freshly tied flies, so I'll be busy tying for the next few days now to replenish my box, but at least my flies have a better chance now than I do to see some action. Maybe someone reading this will pick a few off the shelves and send them downrange in my stead. 

So that's about it, I'm in country now, happy to join your forum, and look forward to the networking. 

cheers!
-Mike L


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Welcome. I read that with a Jersey accent. No offense


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Mike.Lelio (11 mo ago)

thanks guys, appreciate it! (spoken in Jersey accent)


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Gatorbig said:


> View attachment 197844


Here fill this out: https://bitsandpieces.us/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Hurt-Feelings-Report.pdf


----------



## Mike.Lelio (11 mo ago)

lol very good, I need to print a few of those out to hand to my girlfriend after our next disagreement. it'll be worth the black eye


----------



## Mike.Lelio (11 mo ago)

by the way, does anyone know why I don't have access to the classifieds or market place forums? is it because I'm new here or something like that?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Mike.Lelio said:


> by the way, does anyone know why I don't have access to the classifieds or market place forums? is it because I'm new here or something like that?


yes


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Mike.Lelio said:


> Hello everyone! So just a week ago I finally escaped New Jersey and the miserable winter season it entails and landed here in Miami.
> 
> -Mike L


Good call.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Book a trip with Capt Lemay, Capt Gonzales or Capt Ball and give'em some of that Jersey money

Thanks Micro had to save that one for the workplace.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

WatermanGB said:


> Book a trip with Capt Lemay, Capt Gonzales and Capt Ball and give'em some of that Jersey money
> 
> Thanks Micro had to save that one for the workplace.


Fixed it for you. 😁


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## EDresser (Jul 2, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

